# Best approach to fixing up a used Toro 826LE



## ganconagh (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi,
I am new to 2 stage snow blowers and looking for some advice on what to tackle first after you bought your first used snow blower. I paid $200 for the 286LE after looking at a few others and doing some research. I realize it is a Tecumseh engine, but I have a Tecumseh engine in my lawnmower and not had any issues and have done usual maintenance and run with sta-bil additive in all my small engines.

When I purchased the snowblower, the electric start works, the engine sounded good, but the engine was surging and could not hold a low idle. Did notice a small spark coming from exhaust once or twice, but not all the time. All forward 6 were good, both reverse worked although a little squeak from R1. Auger had good speed. There was some underpaint rust on the housing, but nothing had gone through the metal. I checked the bearing play on the auger and that seemed fine too. The chute control worked well, no sticking or noise. I managed to drive the blower up into the back of my pickup with no issue, also started on first pull taking it out of the truck. Also connecting rods were dull and pitted but now rusted.

So the question is what to start on first. No snow expected and I still have a power clear. I cannot post pictures as this is my first post so a summer project.

What would you suggest is the best sequence and what would you suggest replacing straight of the bat?

Any help appreciated


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Seeing how this will be a summer project you can just pick any of the above, I however myself usually take care of engine issues last as if I do them first they may be sitting for the summer until the rest is done as long as you know the engine is good. But I would go through the blower, check the bearings and gearbox for any worn parts and grease the areas that need it then work on the engine, Clean the carb well and replace any gaskets needed and you should end up with a good blower ready to take on next winter.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you can go on toro's website and download an owners manual for your machine
you can post pic's, the restriction was lifted
and welcome to *SBF* ganconagh


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF ganconagh

Post away !!
.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

In regards to the carburetor, check out aftermarket carbs on ebay or amazon. They can be fairly inexpensive now-a-days. Sometimes it's easier to replace than to rebuild.


----------



## ganconagh (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Dauntae, good point - no reason to get the engine running only to drain the fuel and again prepare for the summer. 

I must admit, I checked the aftermarket carbs based in Sblg43's suggestion and nearly fell of my chair they were so cheap. I might just buy one as a back-up, but must admit to an addiction tinkering and taking things to pieces. If nothing else, it may provide a baseline to how good my rebuild of the carb went 

Thanks for the advice, and will post pictures next week.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Cleaning or replacing the carb is a given, but be prepared to do a valve adjustment. Sparks/flames from the exhaust is commonly a leaking exhaust valve.


----------

